# Whats Better?



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

Which is better a pleco or sum kinda cory thing?
Which is better in a 10 gallon?


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

Please eloborate?


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

how many corys do i need to buy?


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

Corydoras


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Matt, you have to be more specific when asking questions, otherwise people will not be able to advise you.

You're asking about a ten gallon tank. Is it the tank in your sig? 

Or is this another tank? If so, what do you currently have in it?


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

:roll:


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

if u r talkin about the tank u currently have and keepin the fish u already have i dont think u should put anymore in there else itll b overcrowded????? u need a bigger tank!! maybe enuff space for a small pleco???


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

my sig???

and its a new one.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

your signature, you really need to be more specific in all your threads. If its a 10 gallon no cories, no plecos, and no loaches would be good in it. YOu could get otos (which is like a very mini pleco) but other than that i would advise againts plecs cories and loaches. You also need to tell us what else is going in that tank.


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

otos are cool.
and also i have redone the tank that i have.
How do a make a link to my pic site?


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

http://www.geocities.com/riverviewhiteboy_93/fishtankpage1.html?1169328818639


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

ok wait a few hours then try.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

try not to make dozens of posts on the same topic, you have 3 in a row and you could always edit them.


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

k sorry.


----------

